# South Golden Lake



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

was planning on going up to Portland, ND next week and taking my grandma ice fishing. I use to go to south golden a lot with my grandpa and was thinking about going there.

Does anyone have any idea what ice conidtions currently are on golden?? has the fishing been any good?


----------

